# Online Application Tech Issues, Pls Help? (485)



## killerofbeasts (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

Thank you for reading this.

I'm currently a student in Australia.

I started an online application through ImmiAccount for the 485 temp graduate visa (because I'm graduating soon and I wanted to work out what the application requires).

For some reason, since last Friday I haven't been able to get past the middle section of the application (stuck at 20%), even though I was able to before that (i.e. get to 100% where you are ready to submit).

The error message is

{

The following errors have been encountered:

1. Departmental systems indicate that you are unable to make an application for this visa online.

Messages:

2. The Department has ceased accepting applications from applicants for Subclass 175, Subclass 176, Subclass 475, Subclass 885, Subclass 886, Subclass 487 and Subclass 487R visas. For more information, please see: 

SkillSelect

}

I've tried deleting and starting a new application, still doesn't work.

The department's website doesn't provide any information on who to contact in case of these problems, there's only a general line which I haven't been able to get through to yet.

Should I just keep trying the general phone line? I really don't want to submit a paper application as it really complicates things.

All comments appreciated, thank you.


----------



## sigridchia (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi,

I have experienced the same problem recently but unfortunately I am still unable to solve the problem. 
Have you called up the he general phone line yet? I hope you can update us on your situation.

Also, did you made the application when you are in Australia or outside of Australia? Because it says you will have to be in Australia to apply for the visa.


----------



## peteef (Jul 26, 2014)

*485 issues*



sigridchia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have experienced the same problem recently but unfortunately I am still unable to solve the problem.
> Have you called up the he general phone line yet? I hope you can update us on your situation.
> ...



Yes the same issue occurs to me. I hope if you have solved the issue, please let me know what went wrong.

My student visa should have been expired on 15 March 2015
But I graduated one semester sooner in July 2014, so I thought my current student visa should be expired on 30 August 2014 (because my graduating classmates all have the same expired date)

My information also appears error in VEVO.

Not much time left and I urgently want to find out the resolution.

Bless you!
Regards,
Peter


----------



## peteef (Jul 26, 2014)

*issues in 485 application*



killerofbeasts said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you for reading this.
> 
> ...





Yes the same issue occurs to me. I hope if you have solved the issue, please let me know what went wrong.

My student visa should have been expired on 15 March 2015
But I graduated one semester sooner in July 2014, so I thought my current student visa should be expired on 30 August 2014 (because my graduating classmates all have the same expired date)

My information also appears error in VEVO.

Not much time left and I urgently want to find out the resolution.

Bless you!
Regards,
Peter


----------



## sigridchia (Jul 14, 2014)

peteef said:


> Yes the same issue occurs to me. I hope if you have solved the issue, please let me know what went wrong.
> 
> My student visa should have been expired on 15 March 2015
> But I graduated one semester sooner in July 2014, so I thought my current student visa should be expired on 30 August 2014 (because my graduating classmates all have the same expired date)
> ...





Are you in Australia when you applied online? Mine can't go through because they detected that I am not in Australia when I applied online.


----------



## peteef (Jul 26, 2014)

*485*



sigridchia said:


> Are you in Australia when you applied online? Mine can't go through because they detected that I am not in Australia when I applied online.


Yes I am still in Australia.

So how did you solve the problem?

did you ring the "Departmental systems" officer by 131881 to get the answer?

Thank you for your reply.

Peter


----------



## sigridchia (Jul 14, 2014)

peteef said:


> Yes I am still in Australia.
> 
> So how did you solve the problem?
> 
> ...



I am currently not in Australia yet. I will apply again when I am in Australia soon. I got my friend to called the number but it doesn't work, it keeps putting him on hold. 
I'm planning to lodge a paper application if the online portal doesn't work.


----------

